# BX 2350 Broken Foot Deck



## quister53 (8 mo ago)

I have neighbor with a BX 2350 compact Kubota tractor. It has the plastic foot deck (Kubota calls it a step) and plastic rear fenders that used to be one piece but has now cracked and sperated where the fenders meet the deck on both sides so the deck no longer has that rear support and is now very unstable. It's obviously a bad design and I'm sure Kubota has had many issues with it. Has Kubota or an aftermarket manufacturer come up with any "fix" for this problem or are we on our own to fabricate something to give the foot deck the support it needs. Has anyone on this forum tackled this issue? I'd love to hear some ideas.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning quister, welcome to the forum. The step and step stay are not that expensive, you could replace them. The fender is expensive, I suggest that put aluminum sheet metal under the cracks and use small bolts & nuts to splice it together.









Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts


Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com













Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts


Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com













Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts


Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## quister53 (8 mo ago)

That was very helpful, BigT. Thanks for the info and the links to the parts.


----------

